# Emerge... IOError: [Errno 5] Input/output error

## Galchonok

Вот ... прихожу значит после выходных на работу, включаю комп ...

думаю дай обновлю систему, а тут ошибки ... причем всегда одни и те-же ...

вот попробовал обновить portage и получил точно такие-же ошибки как и при установке/обновлении любой другой программы (через emerge):

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r1 to /

 * portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4049, in ?

    emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4044, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3584, in action_build

    mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2048, in merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2893, in doebuild

    if need_distfiles and not fetch(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2052, in fetch

    file_lock = portage_locks.lockfile(mysettings["DISTDIR"]+"/"+locks_in_subdir+"/"+myfile,wantnewlockfile=1)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 90, in lockfile

    fcntl.lockf(myfd,fcntl.LOCK_EX|fcntl.LOCK_NB)

IOError: [Errno 5] Input/output error

```

я уже и emerge --metadate делал, и emerge --sync ...

все одно и то-же ...

все остальное работает без ошибок, на других машинах с этими портижами (они у меня с сервера по nfs монтируются) все собирается и работает ...

куда копать? :/

----------

## micmic

а df -h что выдаёт? а то похоже на то, что места нет.

----------

## Galchonok

места дофига ... я проверил :]

и это не похоже не сообщение что нет места :/

----------

## calculator

Похоже с винтом проблемы.

http://groups.google.ru/groups?q=emerge+IOError+%22Input/output+error+%22&hl=ru&lr=&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2006-33,GGGL:ru&sa=X&oi=groups&ct=title

----------

## Galchonok

нее ...

с винтом проблемм нет ...

mhdd по нему гонял уже ...

----------

## viy

У тебя порты на локальном диске? И DISTFILE'ы тоже?

Есть впечатление, что проблема в сети. Насколько я могу судить, сбоит lock-ирование какого-то исходника.

----------

## lefsha

Проблема известная. Поищи на форуме.

Основная мысль - надо ручками скачать обновление - дерево пакетов и собрать

последнюю версию portage руками, после чего скопировать нужные файлы

в раб каталог и засинхронизироваться.

----------

## Galchonok

 *Quote:*   

> Проблема известная. Поищи на форуме.

 

да искал .... ни чего толком найти не смог :/

 *Quote:*   

> Основная мысль - надо ручками скачать обновление - дерево пакетов и собрать
> 
> последнюю версию portage руками, после чего скопировать нужные файлы
> 
> в раб каталог и засинхронизироваться.

 

Так ... сами portage лежат у меня на серваке, и монтируются по сети (через nfs).

подробнее что делать можете сказать? :]

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Проблема известная. Поищи на форуме. 
> 
> да искал .... ни чего толком найти не смог :/
> 
> 

 

Смотри здесь:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499154-highlight-fcntl+lockf+myfd+fcntl+lockex+fcntl+locknb.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455034-highlight-fcntl+lockf+myfd+fcntl+lockex+fcntl+locknb.html

И вообще поищи:

```
fcntl lockf myfd fcntl lockex fcntl locknb
```

----------

## lefsha

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Проблема известная. Поищи на форуме. 
> 
> да искал .... ни чего толком найти не смог :/
> 
>  *Quote:*   Основная мысль - надо ручками скачать обновление - дерево пакетов и собрать
> ...

 

Тебе ж сказали что делать!

Берешь скачиваешь последнее дерево пакетов через веб или ftp

оттуда достаешь portage и собираешь его сам!

после чего готовые файлы копируешь вместо тех что стоят у тебя.

после чего делаешь обновление обычным способом.

с обновлением portage и всем остальным.

----------

## Galchonok

во ... 

 большое спасибо :]

----------

## Galchonok

Мда ...

 установил portage локально ...

 сбросил дистфайлы с сервака ...  каталог  .lock снес нафиг ...

 имею такую-же ошибку как и раньше :/

----------

## viy

Я бы попробовал скопировать дерево портов на локальный диск.

----------

## Galchonok

да я уже делал так ....

решилось откатом на прошлую версию portage ...

 что за фигня - хз :/

----------

